# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ابرز عناوين الصحف السياسيه الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 23/5/2013

## محمد النادر

*ابرز عناوين الصحف الصادرة في الخرطوم صباح اليوم الخميس



 (الانتباهة):

 فحص إقرار الذمة للريس الجمهورية وعدد من المسئولين بالدولة.
 سلفاكير: مسار العلاقات بين جوبا والخرطوم يتقهقر إلى الوراء.
 دولة الجنوب تعزو انخفاض إنتاج النفط إلى مشكلة فنية.
 الهلال يخسر من الأهلي شندي في مباراة الأحداث المثيرة.
 الخارجية الفرنسية تدين مقتل (بشر).
 لجنة لمراجعة وتقييم التعديلات في مواقف وخطوط المواصلات.
 الفراغ من تصحيح معظم مواد الشهادة السودانية.
 مفتش هيئة الاستخبارات بدولة الجنوب ينجو من محاولة اغتيال ثانية.
 نقابات السكر ترفض أي شكل من أشكال الخصخصة.
 الأفارقة يتجهون لاتخاذ موقف إفريقي موحد ضد الجنائية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر
نشاط رائع ومبدع

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الجريدة):

 قتلى وجرحى عقب تجدد الصراع القبلي بين القمر والبني هلبة.  
 الحكومة تسخر من الوساطة اليوغندية.
 انسلاخ (32) من الاتحادي جناح الدقير بولاية الجزيرة.
 البرلمان: السودان لن يتراجع عن اتفاقه مع الجنوب.
 الشروع في إزالة الموانع توطئة لتسليم تعويضات أراضي الحلفايا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الصحافة):

 الخضر: إخفاقات صاحبت تنفيذ تجربة نقل المواقف.
 مفاوضات لرفع حظر الطيران السوداني في أوروبا.
 المالية شككت في التقرير: صندوق النقد: اقتصاد السودان سجل أكبر انكماش وتراجع (4.4%).
 أسر الشهداء تلوح بالقصاص من قتلة بشر وضحية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الرأي العام):

 لجنة المتأثرين: (18) حالة إجهاض واغتصاب (24) امرأة في (أبوكرشولا).
 وزير الداخلية والدفاع يتابعان تطورات الأحداث: تجدد الاشتباكات بين القمر والبني هلبة بكتيلا ود. سيسي يتأسف.
 المركزي يضخ (400) مليون دولار للقطاع المصرفي.
 بلاغات ضد وزير الإرشاد السابق وأمين أوقاف الخارج.
 الخارجية تستدعي السفراء الأجانب اليوم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(المجهر السياسي):

 فتيات السودان يتألقن في الدوحة والأهلي يهزم الهلال ويبعده عن الوصافة.
 وزير نفط الجنوب بالخرطوم اليوم لبحث معوقات انسياب الضخ.
 (سلفاكير) يتوقع وقف ضخ النفط ويتهم الحكومة بطلب طرد رعاياها من الجنوب.
 الحكومة ترفض وساطة يوغندا بينها ومتمردي الجبهة الثورية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الوفاق):

 اتحاد المسيرية: زيارة المعارضة لجوبا تهدف للتحريض وإشعال التوتر بأبيي.
 وزارة العمل تلتزم بتعيين الموظفين العاملين بجوبا قبل الانفصال.
 درع الصحراء تنفذ استطلاعات واسعة بالشمالية.
 الشروع في إزالة الموانع توطئة لتسليم تعويضات أراضي الحلفايا.  
 افتتاح المنفذ الغربي بين الخرطوم والقاهرة حلال أيام.
 المالية تدعو لنظام فاعل للمتابعة والتقييم لمشروعات التنمية.
 فرنسا تعلن استعدادها لدعم سلام دارفور.
 تشغيل (30) ألف شاب وشابة لزيادة الإنتاج.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الأيام):

 الحكومة: الجنوب استعجل في حكمه بتراجع العلاقة مع السودان.
 وزير التربية والتعليم بالخرطوم يطالب بقانون للتعليم الأجنبي.
 شطب الاتهام ضد (أمين عبد اللطيف) في قضية المبيدات.
 أمبيكي: البشير وسلفا منعا لحرب وشيكة بين البلدين.
 مقترح كيني لموقف إفريقي ضد (الجنائية).
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(القرار):

 إيلا يحذر (تجار الحرب) من إشعال الشرق.
 اختفاء عقارين خاصين بمرضى القلب من الصيدليات.
 ذوو محمد بشر ورفاقه يطالبون بالقصاص.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(ألوان):

 قطار يحبس أنفاس الخرطوم (4) ساعات.
 حملة لتطعيم (8) ملايين مواطن ضد السحائي.
 وفاة (6) ونجاة (4) آخرين في حادث مروري بعطبرة.
 البرلمان: لا تراجع عن الاتفاقيات مع الجنوب.
 اختفاء أدوية القلب من الصيدليات.
 قاضي (مبارك): انقطاع التيار يعيق دراستي للقضية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(آخر لحظة):

 الأهلي شندي. يسقي الهلال من كأس الهزيمة.
 ممتلكات (البشير) و(الطاهر) و(دوسة) أمام لجنة إقرارات الذمة.
 القوى السياسية تتوقع حدوث انشقاقات تهدد الجبهة الثورية.
 درع الصحراء تنفذ استطلاعات واسعة بالشمالية.
 السيسي يحذر من تكدس الوظائف في سلطة دارفور.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الوطن):

 والي الخرطوم: الحكومة وحدها لن تستطيع حل مشكلة المواصلات.
 نقص الحليب يهدد أطفال نازحي أبوكرشولا بسوء التغذية.
 الكودة يطالب الدوحة دعمه وحزب الوسط ينفي مسئوليته عن أنشطة رئيسه.
 نقل دلالات السيارات من وسط الخرطوم إلى سوبا الجمعة المقبلة.
 قيمته (700) ألف يورو: الصيدلة والسموم تحجز جهازاً للسرطان بومدني.
 السيسي يدعو الأمم المتحدة للضغط على المتمردين.
 مطالبة بملاحقة جبريل إبراهيم.
 أطلقت سراح المدير العام: المحكمة تشطب البلاغ في مواجهة الشركة التجارية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(المشهد):

 جوبا تعلن عودة ضخ النفط.
 فرنسا تطالب الحركات بالانضمام إلى عملية السلام.
 وزارة الداخلية: استنفار أمني لتأمين العاصمة.
 الخارجية والأمم المتحدة تتفقان على عدم الإغاثة من خارج الحدود.
 سيسي: المجتمع الدولي لم يفي بالتزاماته تجاه اتفاق الدوحة.
 تعيين (400) معلم لسد النقص بمدارس جبل أولياء.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(الأهرام اليوم):

 اتجاه لإقالة مديري مشروع الجزيرة وشركة الأقطان.
 مقتل (10) وجرح العشرات في هجوم مسلح على (كتيلا) بجنوب دارفور.
 انشقاقات جديدة داخل صفوف متمردي الجبهة الثورية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*(السوداني):

 نفط الجنوب يصل بورتسودان خلال أسبوعين.
 كينيا تطالب الأفارقة بعدم التعامل مع الجنائية الدولية.
 وزير النفط الجنوبي يصل الخرطوم اليوم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر
نشاط رائع ومبدع




مشكوووور على مروووورك 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور محمد الناير .. نحلة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور محمد الناير .. نحلة المنبر



كلام عجيب نحله عدييييييييييل كدا والله تسلم يـــ الدلميت 

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مشكور المبدع محمد الناير. 
تسلم يا كبير.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

مشكور المبدع محمد الناير. 
تسلم يا كبير.



مشكووووور نائب المشرف العاااام

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د. نافع: يحذر من تضليل الطابور الخامس 

 أكد الدكتور نافع على نافع مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ان المعركة القادمة ستكون هي الفاصلة لدحر فلول التمرد فى مناطق ام كرشولة وكل مخابئهم فى السودان و من يقف خلفهم من الطابور الخامس وفلول مرتزقة وتمرد.
 وقال خلال مخاطبته مؤخرا الحشد الجماهيري والندوة السياسية حول الوضع السياسي الراهن بميدان الناشئين بمدينة الإنقاذ بالخرطوم جنوب ان هناك طابور خامس بالخرطوم يسعى لتضليل المواطنين بمدهم بالمعلومات الخاطئة والسعي لتدمير وحدة البلاد وتفكيكها مشيرا الى أنهم يحفرون قبورهم بأيديهم.
 وقال ان رسالتنا للمجاهدين بأننا معكم بكل ما تحتاجونه من اجل الجهاد والنصر ضد العدوان والباطل وان الذكرى الخالدة للذين يموتون في سبيل الله. 
 وقال ان الحزب الشيوعي يدعو الى تفكيك السودان والتحريض ضد الوطن عبر صحيفة الميدان مشيرا إلى انها أصبحت الناطق الرسمي باسم عرمان وبما يسمى الجبهة الثورية بنشرها لأكاذيب وتضليل أهلنا بام روابة وام كرشولة
 وقال سيادته ان النصر قادم باذن الله وان الصفوف قد تمايزت وان اهل السودان قد توحدوا اكثر وتضامنوا.
 ومن جانبه اكد الدكتور احمد بلال عثمان وزير الثقافة والإعلام ان الحراك التنموي الذى يشهده السودان فى السنوات الأخيرة من توقيع مصفوفة مع جنوب السودان ومجهودات دولة قطر فى توحيد ابناء دارفور ونزع فتيل الحركات وتوقيع السلام هذا الذي دفع هؤلاء الاعداء الى زرع الفتن بين ابناء الوطن.
 وقال ان مايسمون أنفسهم بالجبهة الثورية يسعون الى تفكيك الجيش والشرطة والقضاء وليس لهم أهداف سوى زعزعة النظام وقتل الابرياء وتشريد الأسر.
 وقال ندعو الى حرية الصحافة والإعلام وفى الجانب الاخر نطالب بضرورة ان تكون الحرية مسئولة تعى مصالح الوطن والمواطن .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس الوزراء يؤكد استمرار ترتيبات التعبئة والاستنفار لكسر شوكة التمرد 

 اكد مجلس الوزراء في اجتماعه الدوري اليوم برئاسة الاستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية استمرار ترتيبات التعبئة والاستنفار بالبلاد نحو مقاصدها وغاياتها لكسر شوكة التمرد بصورة نهائية مشيدا بالاستجابة الواسعة من كافة الفئات الشعبية لمناصرة القوات المسلحة والمجاهدين ودعم المتاثرين جراء اعتداءات التمرد علي الابرياء والعزل .
 وقال حاتم حسن بخيت الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس الوزراء بالانابة في تصريح لسونا ان المجلس استمع اليوم الي تقرير من الفريق اول مهندس عبدالرحيم محمد حسين وزير الدفاع الوطني حول الاوضاع الامنية بالبلاد لاسيما الموقف الامني والعسكري في شمال وجنوب كردفان ودارفور مبينا ان التقرير اوضح مخططات التمرد المدعومة من جهات خارجية لتحويل هذه المناطق الي مسارح عمليات مستمرة لجعلها مناطق ارتكاز لاضعاف القوات المسلحة والنيل من الروح المعنوية للمواطنين وذلك لتحقيق هدف اسقاط الحكومة .
 واوضح ان وزير الدفاع اكد امساك القوات المسلحة بزمام المبادرة في كافة المناطق وهي تزحف بقوة واقتدار لسد كافة المنافذ والمداخل امام التمرد للقضاء عليه نهائيا وقال ان التقرير ابان بالتفصيل حجم الدعم الخارجي من حيث الاليات والمعدات والاسناد والاخلاء .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المجلس الأعلى لشباب للمسيرية الزرق يدعو لان تكون منطقة المسيرية آمنة

 دعا أعضاء المجلس الأعلى لشباب المسيرية الزرق كل الذين يتحدثون باسم المسيرية أن تكون منطقة قبائل المسيرية آمنة وبها مجتمع متسامح وسلام دائم.
 وأوضح الأستاذ على محمد على الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى لشباب المسيرية الزرق خلال حديثه اليوم بمنبر سونا الذي نظمه المجلس حول إنفاذ مخرجات مؤتمر الصلح الذي أقيم بالضعين بشأن النزاع بين المسيرية والوضع الراهن بالمنطقة ، أن المجلس يهدف إلى الوحدة والتعايش السلمي وتوحيد القبيلة تحت راية واحدة وفكر ونهج موحد .
 ودعا الأستاذ على إلى نشر الوعي والثقافة الدينية والمحافظة على الإرث الدعوى مشيرا إلى أهمية تمتين العلاقات بين المسيرية وتقوية الروابط الاجتماعية .
 وأبان أن حدود قبيلة المسيرية الزرق من لقاوة إلى الدبكر- الكاشا وجبل الداجو – الدبكر – جبل تلشي – ليقان إلى الحدود الشرقية الجنوبية إلى جبل كرنقو مشيراً إلى أن السلام الاجتماعي في منطقة لقاوه حافظ على المنطقة من الاعتداءات والحروب وأصبحت المنطقة نموذجا في التعايش مضيفاً أن شباب المنطقة يعمل على المحافظة على هذا التعايش ونقل هذه التجربة إلى كل المحليات للوصول إلى سلام وتأمين البلاد من الحروبات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجلس الوزراء يثمن دور الاعلام في دعم جهود التعبئة والاستنفار ويوجه بمزيد من التواصل معه 


 حيا مجلس الوزراء في اجتماعه الدوري اليوم برئاسة الاستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية العاملين في اجهزة الاعلام المرئي والمسموع والمقروء وذلك للدور الايجابي والمتفاعل في دعم جهود التعبئة والاستنفار التي اعلنتها الدولة لمواجهة المؤامرات التي تحاك ضد البلاد ووجه بمزيد من التواصل مع الاعلام لتمليكه المعلومات حتي يلعب دوره المرتجي في حسن التعامل مع الاحداث. 
 واعرب مجلس الوزراء عن شكره وتقديره لكافة المؤسسات والهيئات الخاصة والعامة للجهود التي بذلتها في تقديم الاحتياجات المطلوبة للتعبئة والاستنفار وطالب بمضاعفة هذه الجهود لاسيما من القوي المنتجة في المجتمع لرفع الكفاية الانتاجية وتوسيع حركة تدفق الخدمات وتوفيرها للمواطنين لاجهاض مخطط التمرد الرامي لاضعاف ادارة الدولة لشئون مواطنيها.
 وقال حاتم حسن بخيت الناطق الرسمي لمجلس الوزراء بالانابة لسونا ان المجلس استمع اليوم الي تقرير من المهندس ابراهيم محمود حامد وزير الداخلية حول الجهود المتضامنة بين كافة المستويات الرسمية والشعبية التي ساهمت في احتواء الموقف الانساني جراء الاعتداءات الاثمة من قبل المتمردين ضد الابرياء والعزل من المواطنين مشيرا الي الجهود المبذولة لمعالجة مشكلات النزاعات القبلية في بعض مناطق دارفور والمساعي الرامية لاحتواء تداعياتها تحقيقا للسلم الاهلي .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*إجازة اتفاقية تعاون بين السودان والسعودية في مجال النقل البحري بمجلس الوزراء


 أجاز مجلس الوزراء في اجتماعه الدوري اليوم برئاسة الاستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية مشروع قانون بالتصديق علي اتفاقية للتعاون بين السودان والمملكة العربية السعودية في مجال النقل البحري ، قدمها د. احمد بابكر نهار وزير النقل والطرق والجسور حيث تهدف الاتفاقية لتعزيز وتشجيع التبادل التجاري بين البلدين وتسهيل حركة مرور السفن وتقديم التسهيلات اللازمة وتشجيع الشركات والمؤسسات البحرية المشتركة .
 واجاز المجلس ايضا مشروع قانون تنظيم اللجوء لسنة 2013م والذي قدمه وزير الداخلية المهندس ابراهيم محمود حامد ويجئ القانون بديلا لقانون تنظيم اللجوء لسنة 1974م حيث جاء مشروع القانون مستوعبا لمطلوبات الاتفاقيات الاقليمية والدولية التي صادق عليها السودان مؤكدا علي ان منح اللجوء هو عمل انساني وتضمن تبعا لذلك حالات الاستبعاد من وضع لاجئ وكذلك حملات انقضاء صفة لاجئ كما نص مشروع القانون علي حقوق اللاجئ وواجباته استنادا علي المواثيق الدولية التي صادق عليها السودان بالاضافة الي بعض القضايا التنظيمية الاخري مثل انشاء المعتمدية واختصاصها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زاكى الدين:ابو كرشولا ستكون مقبرة لقوات الجبهة الثورية

 أكد الاستاذ معتصم ميرغنى حسين زاكى الدين والى ولايه شمال كردفان ان القوات المسلحه وجهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطنى والمجاهدين يستعدون لدخول أبوكرشولا من أجل تحريرها. 
 جا ء ذلك خلال مخاطبته تفويج طلاب عزه السودان ل(17 )بساحه النصر بالابيض ,واضاف زاكى الدين ان ابوكرشولا ستكون مقبره لقوات الجبهه الثوريه ,مؤكدا ان طلاب عزه السودان (17) هم حماة الدين رافعا تمامهم الى السيد رئيس الجمهوريه المشير عمر البشير ,متطرقا الى مجاهدات الطلاب منذ فجر الانفاذ ,واضاف الوالى ان الخدمه الوطنيه مدرسه لإعداد الرجال ,موضحا ان إنطلاقه عزه السودان (17)تاتى والسودان يستعد لدحر متمردى الجبهه الثوريه .
 من جانبه اكد حافظ محمد محمود وزير الماليه والاقتصاد ورئيس اللجنه العليا لعزه السودان (17) ان السودان لايأتى من قبل الابيض مؤكدا إستعداد الولايه لدحر المتمردين من ابوكرشولا مضيفا انها ستكون مقبره للجبهه الثوريه ,واوضح سيادته ان عزه السودان جاءت من أجل حمايه العرض والارض ,مبينا ان معسكرات العزه (17)مجهزه تماما لإستيعاب المجندين ,وتطرق الى الجرعات العسكريه والثقافيه والدعويه التى يتناولها الطلاب فى المعسكرات حتى يصبحوا جاهزين على كافه الاصعدة . وفى ذات السياق اكد الاستاذ علاء الدين محمد عبدالله منسق الخدمه الوطنيه بالولايه على مقدرة طلاب عزه السودان (17) لدحر المرجفين والطابور الخامس وكل من تسول له نفسه المساس بأرض الوطن ,مؤكدا ان بدايه مشروع عزه السودان كان بالكشف الطبى وختم اليوم بالتفويج .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المجلس الأعلى لشباب المسيرية الزرق يدين الاعتداء علي ام روابة وأبوكرشولا


 ادان الأستاذ عبدا لله عثمان قرشي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للمسيرية الزرق الاعتداء علي الأهل في جنوب كردفان في ام روابة وابوكرشولا .
 وقال خلال مخاطبته اليوم منبر سونا الذي نظمه المجلس حول أنفاذ مخرجات مؤتمر الصلح الذي اقيم بالضعين لفض النزاع بين المسيرية والحالة الاقتصادية والوضع الراهن بالمنطقة وبحضور عدد من قيادات المسيرية الزرق وقيادات قبيلة حمر قائلا عن المحور الاقتصادي ان منطقة لقاوة الكبري تتمتع بموارد كبيره كامنةوغير مستغلة، مشيرا الي ان رئاسة الجمهورية أنشئت هيئة تنمية غرب كردفان وصندوق القطاع الغربي بغرض إحداث الحراك التنموي وتقديم الخدمات الأساسية للمواطنين .
 وأوضح عبد الله ان وزارة المالية الاتحادية دعمت المنطقة بمبلغ 32 مليار لتوزع توزيع عادل علي مناطق المسيرية و تم انشاء طريق الفوله ومياه الفوله وبابنوسة ومشاريع عدة ولم تحظي لقاوة باي مشروع .وأشار الي انه تم توزيع آليات زراعية بغرض احداث تنمية زراعيةفي غرب الفولة.
 وابان قرشي بأنهم بدأوا ايضا الحوار الشبابي الشبابي لقناعة الشباب بان الحل بأيديهم ويعول عليهم التغيير .
 وناشد رئاسة الجمهورية بإنشاء مؤسسات جديدة في محلية لقاوة حتي تنعم بالاستقرار والتنمية.
 ومن جانبه ناشد الأستاذ احمد سليمان عضو المجلس الأعلى للمسيرية الزرق الجهات المختصة بتعويض المتضررين في أحداث الفولة التي وقعت بين المسيرية الزرق والحمر في جنوب كردفان خلال شهر فبراير الماضي، مشيرا الي ان هذه الأحداث خلفت كثيرا من المشاكل في المنطقة.مشيرالى ان هناك 533 أسرة تشردت من الفولة و نزحت. 
 وأوضح أن مؤتمرا للصلح عقد في ولاية شرق دارفور لحقن الدماء وانهاء النزاع الا ان هذا المؤتمر لم يلقي أذنا صاغية ومخرجاته لم تنفذ.وأكد على ضرورة انفاذ مخرجات المؤتمر.
 كمادعا الأعلام للمساعدة في إنزال مخرجات المؤتمر والصلح الي أرض الواقع.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السجن (5) أعوام في مواجهة موظفة قامتباختلاس (200) ألف جنيه في كادوقلي
 كادوقلي - المجهر
 أصدرت محكمة جنايات كادوقلي اليوم حكماً بالسجن لمدة (5) سنوات في مواجهة المتهمة (ز. م)بعد إدانتها تحت المادة (177/2) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م (خيانة الأمانة) بعد ثبوت اختلاسها لمبلغ (209) آلاف جنيه.
 وأوضح مولانا "هاشم عثمان" رئيس نيابة الأموال العامة- بحسب المركز السوداني للخدمات الصحفية- أن المحكمة قضت برد مبلغ الاختلاس الذي قامت المتهمة بالاستيلاء عليه أثناء عملها كمراقب مالي بهيئة الطيران المدني (مطار كادوقلي)، مبيناً أن المدانة قامت بتزوير مستندات تضمنت صفقات وهيمنة بشراء وقود ومواد بناء لصالح المطار تمكنت بموجبها من الاستيلاء على المبالغ محل الدعوي. 
 وقال إن واقعة الاختلاس وردت ضمن تقرير المراجع العام لسنة 2009م التي تقع ضمن حالات هروب المتهمين قبل أن يتم إلقاء القبض على المتهمة قبل عدة أشهر لتتم محاكمتها في البلاغ الذي مثل الاتهام فيهمولانا "جاد الله محمد تاور". وأكد مولانا "عثمان" أن أي معتدٍ على المال العام ستتم ملاحقته مهما طال الوقت ولن يفلت من العقاب.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مصرع (6) أشخاص ونجاة (45) في حادث بطريق (عطبرة - بربر) 

 لقي ستة أشخاص مصرعهم ونجا (45) آخرونفي حادث حركة مروع بطريق (عطبرة - بربر) جراء اصطدام أحد البصات السفريات العاملة بين الخرطوم بربر بعربة بوكس شمال منطقة تفتيش (تنقا) بطريق (عطبرة - بربر). وسرد مصدر تفاصيل الحادث وقال إن البص السفري - على متنه (45) راكباً - كان في طريق عودته من مدينة بربر واصطدم بالعربة (البوكس) التي كانت تقل على متنها (6) أشخاص فيطريقهم إلى منطقة المناصير الجديدة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى وفاة جميع ركاب (البوكس)، دون وقوعإصابات وسط ركاب البص السياحي. وأسماء المتوفين بمشرحة مستشفى عطبرة هم: (علي عثمان الحسين، علي الماحي عبد الله، جبريل محمد عثمان، عمر محمد عيسى، عوض عبد الله، عبد الباسط مصطفى).
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحال الان

 خالد حسن كسلا

 قتل (التجار الشماليين) ومسؤولية الدوَّلة..خالد حسن كسلا


 كل الأخبار التي تأتي من دولة جنوب السودان بطريقة مباشرة أو بترجمتها من لغات أشبه إلى العربية حول تعرض (التجار الشماليين) وهم حالياً بعد الانفصال التجار السودانيين في (الجنوب) تعرضهم للقتل من قبل الجيش الشعبي أو عصابات موالية له كأنها لا تصل إلى قطاع كبير من هؤلاء (التجار الشماليين). أو كأنهم لا يتابعون أخبار المآسي والمجازر التي يتعرض لها بعض إخوانهم. إن صحيفة الإنتباهة بالرغم من جهودها الأخبارية والتحريرية بصفة عامة التي تبذلها في توعية التجار الشماليين بالمخاطر التي يمكن أن يواجهونها بعد سيطرة الحركة الشعبية وجيشها الشعبي على جنوب السودان منذ عام 2م حينما انفصل الجنوب بصورة غير معلنة وفق اتفاقية نيفاشا بالرغم من جهود هذه الصحيفة المضنية إلا أن الأمر يذكرنا بقول الشاعر: 
 لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيَّاً..
 ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي..
 لا أقول لا حياة لمن تنادي، لكن ربما لم تصل التوعية الإعلامية بالخطر إلى المعنيين أو إلى معظمهم، وإذا تعذّر وصول صحيفة الإنتباهة مثلاً إلى معظم أو بعض (التجار الشماليين) ليتعظوا بسوابق مؤسفة لإخوانهم، فإن واجب الدولة أن تقوم بالتوعية من خلال الوسائط الإعلامية الأكثر تأثيراً مثل الإذاعة والتلفزيون ما فائدة أجهزة الدولة الإعلامية إذا كانت لا تقوم بدور توعية المواطنين بالأخطار التي تواجههم؟!. إن الرغبة الحكومية المؤسفة جداً في تطبيع العلاقات مع دولة أسوأ من إسرائيل من ناحية الجغرافيا بالنسبة لموقع السودان لا تمنع توعية المواطنين من المخاطر التي ظلت تواجه التجار الشماليين. نعم لا عُذر لمن أُنذر، لكن هل ضحايا عصابات دولة الجنوب وجيشها الشعبي أُنذروا بالفعل؟!.
 آخر الأخبار عن مآسي ومذابح التجار الشماليين في الجنوب ترجمته الإنتباهة من وكالة فرانس برس وقد جاء الخبر اعترافاً من الناطق الرسمي باسم الجيش الشعبي لتحرير السودان (جيش الجنوب) العقيد فلب أقوير حيث قال إن (11) تاجراً شمالياً قتلوا في كمين نصبه مسلحون مجهولو الهوية في أعالي النيل بعد عبورهم الرنك. وسؤالنا هنا للناطق الرسمي باسم جيش سلفا كير هو: هل يجهل الجيش الشعبي هوية هؤلاء المسلحين العسكرية؟! إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم ستكون غريبة لأن الذي تحدَّث لوكالة فرانس برس عن الحادث هو الناطق الرسمي باسم الجيش الشعبي ولم يدلِ بإفادات وافية وهذا معناه أنه يرفض الكشف عن هوية المسلحين، وهذا الحادث لم يكن هو الأول من نوعه بعد تنفيذ اتفاقية انعدام الأمن ونسف الاستقرار في 2م فهي مئات الحوادث أكثرها كانت فيها بصمات الجيش الشعبي واضحة جداً. ثم إن الدوافع التي جعلت هؤلاء المسلحين يعتدون على تجار شماليين وهم مدنيون، هي نفسها متوفرة في نفوس الجيش الشعبي والأدلة كثيرة، ثم إن المسلحين المجهولين أو غير المجهولين في جنوب السودان يحاربون فقط الجيش الشعبي أو يخوضون في صراعات قبلية داخلية، والتجار الشماليون يفهمون هذا. فمتى سيتوب هؤلاء التجار من ممارسة تجارتهم في دولة يحكمها أجرم جيش في العالم بعد الجيش السوري والجيش الإسرائيلي؟!. أما حان للتجار الشماليين أن يخلعوا عن أنفسهم هذا اللَّقب بعد سيطرة الحركة الشعبية على الجنوب وبعض مناطق السودان في جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق؟.
 إن أحزاب الأمة القومي والمؤتمر الشعبي والحزب الشيوعي أرسلوا ممثلين لها للعزاء في كوال سلطان النقوك في جوبا. فهل سترسل هذه الأحزاب ممثلين إلى أسر التجار الشماليين المقتولين للعزاء أم أن هذا سيفعله منبر السلام العادل بصحبة كاميرا (الإنتباهة)؟!! لله في خلقه شؤون.
 غداً نلتقي بإذن الله..
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عصف ذهني

 عبدالمحمود الكرنكي

 ثورة أكتوبر... بداية انحدار السودان إلى القاع (7 ــ 8) إبراهيم عبود.. رئيس لم ينصفه السياسيون السودانيون


 ردّت جمهورية مصر الشقيقة اعتبار الرئيس محمد نجيب... هل يردُّ السودان اعتبار الرئيس إبراهيم عبود... متى؟ لا يزال قدامى خصوم الرئيس عبود من العقائديين السابقين، يطلقون في (21/ أكتوبر) من كل عام قنابلهم الصوتية لإرهاب السياسيين، بعدم إتخاذ القرار المنصف برد الإعتبار، ذلك القرار الذي يترتب عليه تصحيح التاريخ وتقويم الزيف السياسيِّ ورسم خارطة طريق إلى المستقبل... مستقبل بدون حزبيين عقائديين... بدون حزبيين طائفيين... بدون فاشلين.
 إسمه بالكامل إبراهيم أحمد البشير عبود. تولى حكم السودان ست سنوات، في الفترة من (17 نوفمبر 1958م ــ 28 أكتوبر 1964م). 
 كيف جاء إبراهيم عبود إلى الحكم؟ عندما وصل الصراع الحزبي مداه بين حزب الأمة والحزب الوطني الإتحادي، قام زعيم المعارضة السيد إسماعيل الأزهري بزيارة إلى مصر والعراق، وكانت الحكومة تتشكَّل حينها من حزب الأمة «حزب الختمية». وكان رئيس الوزراء عبد اللّه خليل يشغل إلى جانب رئاسة الوزراء منصب وزير الدفاع.
 كان عبد اللّه خليل من جهة أخرى، رئيساً لحزب الأمة، ويخوض صراعاً شرساً مع السيد الصديق المهدي. صراعاً لا يساويه إلا الصراع مع السيد إسماعيل الأزهري.
 والتقى السيدان عبد الرحمن المهدي وعلي الميرغني، برغم مرارة الصراعات بينهما، التي تمتد إلى نصف قرن تقريباً. وذلك فيما عُرف بـ «لقاء السيدين»، والذي تم بهدف القضاء على الخصم المشترك السيد إسماعيل الأزهري رئيس الحزب الوطني الاتحادي.
 وتشكَّلت حكومة جديدة من حزب الأمة وحزب الشعب الديمقراطي، برئاسة السيد/ عبد اللّه خليل. وأصبح السيد/ الأزهري زعيماً للمعارضة.
 جاءت حكومة السيد/ عبد اللّه خليل إلى الحكم في (فبراير 1958م)، وسط فساد وتزوير في الانتخابات، وانقسامات سياسية ومظاهرات ضد الحكومة في الخرطوم، وتذمُّر في الجنوب، وعجز الحكومة عن معالجة العديد من القضايا الإجتماعية والإقتصادية والسياسية. 
 ودخلت حكومة حزب الأمة برئاسة عبد اللّه خليل في نزاع حاد مع مصر.
 يُذكر أنَّ السيد عبد اللّه خليل كان قد إلتقى عام (1957م)، وزيرة خارجية إسرائيل قولدا مائير وذلك في باريس.
 وقام السيد/ الأزهري بزيارة مصر والعراق. كان من نتائج الزيارة أن تمَّ الاتفاق بين الحزب الوطني الاتحادي برئاسة الأزهري، وحزب الشعب الديمقراطي «حزب الختمية»، على انسحاب حزب الشعب الديمقراطي من حكومة السيد/ عبد اللّه خليل «حزب الأمة»، وتشكيل حكومة جديدة من الحزبين، برئاسة السيد/ إسماعيل الأزهري.
 وبذلك تسقط حكومة حزب الأمة ويصبح رئيس الوزراء السيد/ عبد اللّه خليل زعيماً للمعارضة. ويصبح السيد/ إسماعيل الأزهري رئيساً للوزراء للمرة الثانية.
 حيث كان السيد الأزهري رئيس وزراء أول حكومة وطنية، في أول انتخابات في عهد الإستقلال.
 كان يوم (17 نوفمبر 1958م) هو اليوم الذي سيجتمع فيه البرلمان لسحب الثقة من حكومة حزب الأمة برئاسة السيد/ عبد اللّه خليل وتنصيب السيد إسماعيل الأزهري رئيساً للوزراء.
 ووفقاً لقواعد السياسة والديمقراطية والقانون، فقد خسر حزب الأمة الحكم، وبموجب الديمقراطية خرج من القيادة.
 ولكن حزب الأمة برئاسة السيد عبد اللّه خليل رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع، قرَّر تسليم الحكم يوم (17 نوفمبر 1958م) إلى القائد العام للجيش السوداني الفريق إبراهيم عبود، بدلاً من تسليمه في نفس اليوم (17 نوفمبر 1958م) إلى السيد إسماعيل الأزهري داخل البرلمان حسب القواعد الديمقراطية.
 وبدلاً من أن يصبح السيد/ إسماعيل الأزهري رئيس الوزراء للمرَّة الثانية يوم (17 نوفمبر 1958م)، قُطع عليه الطريق، وأطاح به حزب الأمة في انقلاب عسكري. أمر السيد رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع عبد اللّه خليل، القائد العام للجيش الفريق إبراهيم عبود بتولي قيادة السودان.
 في التحقيقات التي أجراها النائب العام (1965م)، مع قيادات حكومة (17 نوفمبر 1958م)، أوضحت الإفادات أن ثورة (17 نوفمبر 1958م)، لم تكن انقلاباً، بل كانت أمراً من وزير الدفاع للقائد العام، وأنها كانت «تسليم وتسلم».
 أفاد اللواء محمد أحمد التجاني، أحد قادة حكومة (17 نوفمبر 1958م) أن السيد/ عبد اللّه خليل سلم السلطة إلى القائد العام للجيش على أن تُعاد إليه فيما بعد ولكن...! أنظر بقية الإفادة في كتاب تحقيق النائب العام مع قادة (17 نوفمبر 1965م)، مكتبة السودان ــ جامعة الخرطوم.
 تولَّى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة السودانية إبراهيم عبود قيادة السودان في (17 نوفمبر 1958م)، فأصدر أمراً بحل الأحزاب السياسية، وأعلن قيام المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة من اثني عشر عضواً. كما أصدر قراراً بتشكيل لجنة للدستور لوضع دستور دائم. ووعد الفريق عبود بحَلّ الإشكالات مع مصر.
 إلى جانب العسكريين القياديين، شكَّل إبراهيم عبود حكومة السودان من طاقمٍ من أفضل السياسيين الوطنيين والكفاءات التكنوقراطية الوطنية... أحمد خير وزيراً للخارجية... مكي المنَّا وزيراً للرّي والقوَّة الكهربائية المائية... عبد الماجد أحمد وزيراً للإقتصاد... مأمون بحيري محافظاً لبنك السودان... وغيرهم...
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فحص إقرار الذمة لرئيس الجمهورية وعدد من المسؤولين بالدولة


 شرعت لجنة فحص إقرارات الذمة فعلياً في فحص عدد من الإقرارات للدستوريين بالدولة، وذلك وفقاً لقانون الثراء الحرام والمال المشبوه، حيث طال الإقرار رئيس الجمهورية وعدداً من المسؤولين بالدولة، وأخضعت اللجنة المكلفة في اجتماعها الدوري أمس برئاسة وزير العدل ورئيس اللجنة محمد بشارة دوسة إقرار رئيس الجمهورية عمر البشير للفحص، بجانب فحص إقرارات الذمة لرئيس الهيئة التشريعية أحمد إبراهيم الطاهر وعدد من الوزراء. إلى ذلك أعلن مستشار الإعلام بالوزارة أحمد شرف الدين لـ «إس. إم. سي» أن وزير العدل تنحى عن رئاسة اللجنة مؤقتاً لفحص ذمته المالية ليرأسها مولانا محمد أحمد أبو سن رئيس القضاء، مؤكداً أن اللجنة برئاسة مولانا دوسة فحصت إقرارات ذمة لعدد من الوزراء، وذلك وفقاً لأحكام المادة العاشرة من الفقرة الثامنة من قانون مكافحة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه لسنة 1998م. وأضاف أن اللجنة سوف تباشر أعمالها لفحص بقية الإقرارات حسب جدولها الدوري للاجتماعات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سلفا كير: مسار العلاقات بين جوبا والخرطوم يتقهقر إلى الوراء


 قال رئيس دولة الجنوب سلفا كير ميارديت إن سريان النفط الجنوبي قد يتوقف في أية لحظة، مبررًا ذلك بأن مسار العلاقات بين جوبا والخرطوم يتقهقر إلى الوراء. وقال سلفا كير، في خطاب ألقاه في حفل تخريج ضباط من شرطة الجوازات، أمس الأول، إن الزيارة الأخيرة لوفد الحكومة السودانية إلى جوبا، انحصرت في قضايا دعم الجنوب لقطاع الشمال الذي يقود تمرداً مسلحاً ضد الحكومة السودانية. وأضاف قائلاً: «الخرطوم تحمّل جوبا المسؤولية في حربها الداخلية، وأنها تلوّح بإيقاف تدفق النفط مرة أخرى».
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*دولة الجنوب تعزو انخفاض إنتاج النفط إلى مشكلة فنية

 الخرطوم: رشا التوم 
 عزا وزير خارجية دولة الجنوب نهيال دينق نهيال لـ«رويترز»، انخفاض إنتاج النفط إلى مشكلات فنية وإن محطة الضخ التي أُغلقت سيعاد فتحها. غير ان وزير النفط د. عوض الجاز قال لـ «الإنتباهة» أمس، إن بترول دولة الجنوب المنتج من حقلي فلج وملوط وصل إلى منطقة الجبلين في طريقه إلى بورتسودان، وإن النفط المستخرج من حقل ثارجاس وصل إلى ما بعد هجليج. نافياً وجود أية عقبات فيه تواجه انسياب النفط إلى ميناء بورتسودان، مؤكداً التئام اجتماع بالأمس تم مع الشركاء العاملين في النفط للوقوف على سير تنفيذ الاتفاق لتصدير نفط الجنوب. وقال إن كل العمليات الفنية تمضي بصورة طبيعة. 
 من جانبه قال نهيال على هامش اجتماع للاتحاد الإفريقي في أديس أبابا «تلقينا للتو معلومات بأنه تجري معالجة تلك المشكلات الفنية ويبدو أن محطة الضخ رقم اثنين ستعود للعمل يوم أمس». وأضاف، أن جنوب السودان سيعاود ضخ «200» ألف برميل يوميًا فور استئناف العمليات بشكل طبيعي.
 بدوره رفض رئيس لجنة الطاقة والتعدين بالبرلمان، عمر آدم رحمة، اتهام دولة جنوب السودان بشأن إغلاق الأنابيب، قائلاً: «هذا اتهام لا يفرضه أي منطق». وأشار آدم رحمة إلى عدم وجود مصلحة للسودان في إغلاق الأنبوب في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الحالية، مؤكدًا أنَّ استمرار ضخ النفط يحقق فائدة مشتركة للدولتين. 
 وأضاف أدم رحمة: «ضخ النفط يساهم في استقرار الوضع الاقتصادي من خلال تحسين الميزان التجاري واستقرار سعر صرف الجنيه السوداني من خلال دعم احتياط الدولار بإيرادات النفط... الجميع مستفيد ولا مصلحة في تعطيل العملية الإنتاجية»، وقال رحمة إن الاتهام يثير مشكلات أخرى غير المسائل النفطية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جبهة الدستور الإسلامي تحذِّر من الالتفاف على الإصلاحات السياسيَّة

 دفعت جبهة الدستور الإسلامي بمذكرة شديدة اللهجة أمس طالبت فيها الحكومة بالشروع فورًا في تطبيق جملة من الإصلاحات المتعلقة بالسياسات التي أقرتها في وقت سابق وحذَّرت من الالتفاف عليها والتي من بينها تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية عملاً لا قولاً، والمعالجة الفورية للنعرات القبلية بجميع الوسائل المتاحة المتوافقة مع الهوية الإسلامية، وإطلاق حرية العمل السياسي والدعوي والاجتماعي المرتبط بالأحكام الشرعية، وتحقيق العدالة في الحقوق والواجبات بين المواطنين والهيئات والولايات في مجالات العدل والتقاضي والتوزيع ونيل الفرص والتوظيف والتنمية، وفصل رئاسة الجمهورية عن المؤتمر الوطني والحركة الإسلامية، وحسم الجدل والارتباك حول انتخاب الرئيس القادم والإعلان الصريح عن الالتزام بالقواعد والأصول الدستورية، ومحاسبة المقصرين في الجهاز التنفيذي بلجان مستقلة من أهل الاختصاص.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخارجية الفرنسية تدين مقتل «بشر»  


 أدان الناطق الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية حادثة اغتيال محمد بشر رئيس حركة العدل والمساواة ومعاونيه من قبل الحركات غير الموقعة على اتفاقية السلام، حيث أعرب عن إدانته بشدة الحادثة واعتبرها عملاً غير مقبول، كما أعلن عن موقف بلاده من مساندة فرنسا لعملية السلام في دارفور وتطبيق اتفاق وثيقة الدوحة لسلام دارفور، ودعا كل الأطراف لوقف العدائيات وتفضيل طريق التفاوض والانضمام إلى عملية السلام في الدوحة، وشدد على أنه الطريق الوحيد لإعادة الهدوء والحد من أية معاناة إضافية للمدنيين في دارفور.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة لمراجعة وتقييم التعديلات في مواقف وخطوط المواصلات 



 قررت حكومة ولاية الخرطوم في اجتماعها أمس برئاسة والي ولاية الخرطوم د. عبد الرحمن الخضر، تكوين لجنة طارئة برئاسة وزير التخطيط والبنى التحتية وعضوية كل الجهات المعنية بالنقل والمواصلات، للقيام بإجراء تقييم ومراجعة شاملة لكل الإجراءات التي تمت أخيراً بتعديل مواقف ومحطات المواصلات.  
 وفوَّض المجلس اللجنة لاتخاذ كل المعالجات للإخفاقات التي صاحبت تنفيذ تجربة نقل المواقف، وعلى اللجنة استطحاب الآراء التي ترد في الصحف وأجهزة الإعلام، وستقوم اللجنة باستخدام كل وسائل الإعلام المتاحة لإخطار المواطنين بالمعالجات التي تمت.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تاجر بالخرطوم يتعرَّض لحادث سطو مسلح


 تعرض أحد التجار بولاية الخرطوم لحادث سطو من قبل مجهولين، وقال مصدر لـ «الإنتباهة» إن التاجر نُهب منه مبلغ «109» ملايين جنيه عقب تهديده بالسلاح وتحطيم سيارته، وأشار إلى أنه تم فتح بلاغ في مواجهة المتمهين بقسم شرطة الأزهري تحت المواد «175» و«139» «النهب» مع الأذى الجسيم»، وأكد أن التحريات مازالت مستمرة لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث والقبض على الجناة.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المهدي: دعم القوات المسلحة واجب مقدس


 أكد مساعد رئيس الجمهورية العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي أنهم ماضون في توفير الأمن ودعم القوات المسلحة وتعزيزها من خلال التدريب المستمر وتسليحها دفاعياً حتى تجابه المهددات التي تعتري البلاد، ودعا الشباب للانخراط في صفوف القوات المسلحة التي تقوم بواجبها المقدس. وقال المهدي في تدشين مهرجان التشغيل الثاني أمس، إنه يجب الاهتمام بالخرطوم من ناحية الإنتاج لأهميته في تخفيف حدة الفقر وتحقيق العدالة في المجتمع.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الزبير بشير طه يؤكد مقدرة القوات المسلحة والمجاهدين واسترداد كل المناطق

 كشف الزبير بشير طه عن استعداد ومقدرة القوات المسلحة وكتائب المجاهدين على استرداد وتحرير كل المناطق التي دنسها التمرد. وقال لدى مخاطبته كتائب التحرير والمتأثرين بالرهد أمس: «لن نجد جيشاً قاتل أكثر من نصف قرن إلا الجيش السوداني، وإن كل الدول من حولنا رُكعت إلا السودان، وإن كل الرؤساء أُسكتوا إلا البشير»، واصفاً الحركات المسلحة بالهوان والوهم والمرتزقة، وأنها قادمة من دول الاستكبار، وليست لها قضية، كاشفاً عن وجود وكالات استخبارات عالمية تغذي الحرب في السودان لصالح الصهيونية وذلك لنهب ثروات البلاد وطمس هويتها، وزاد: «اليوم ستوقف كل أشكال الموسيقى، وسيرى المتمردون اليوم عزفاً لم يروه من قبل» وسيكون التحرير كامل الأرض وليست أبو كرشولا. وفي سياق آخر، أوضح محمد الجيلي حمدان عضو اللجنة العليا للمتأثرين، أن بلاغات فقدان المستندات وصلت إلى (3000) بلاغ، مضيفاً أن هذه الإجراءات أكدت مصداقية الحكومة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*البرلمان يستأنف جلساته بالاثنين القادم‎

 يستأنف المجلس الوطني أعماله يوم الاثنين المقبل بعد أن علق جلساته لأسبوعين قام خلالها برئاسة قيادات وأعضاء المجلس للتعبئة والاستنفار في ولايات السودان المختلفة ولقاء الحكومات ومخاطبة الفعاليات المختلفة وقوات الشرطة والأمن وذلك لمواجهة العدوان الآثم الذي تتعرض له ولايتي شمال وجنوب كردفان من قبل ما يسمي بالجبهة الثورية ،حيث خصص المجلس جلسة الاثنين القادم للاستنفار وتقديم تقرير شامل حول برنامج التعيئة التي قام بها البرلمان للولايات. 
 وأشاد الأستاذ أحمد إبراهيم الطاهر لدى ترأسه اجتماع لجنة شئون المجلس اليوم بالنفرة التي قام بها البرلمان مؤكداً أنها حققت أهدافها داعيا لضرورة جمع الصف الوطني مشيراً لإسهامات أعضاء المجلس الوطني المادية والمعنوية دعماً للقوات المسلحة والدفاع الشعبي والمناطق المتأثرة بالاعتداء.
 من جانبه قدم الأستاذ محمد الحسن الأمين تقريراً حول استنفار مجلس الولايات مؤكداً أنه تم خلال التعبئة تقييم الموقف والاطمئنان على الوضع الإنساني في مناطق شمال وجنوب كردفان مثمناً دور الشعب السوداني ومشيداً بمواقفه الشجاعة.
 هذا وسيناقش المجلس فى جلساته في يومى الثلاثاء والأربعاء عددا من تقارير اللجان حول بيانات الوزراء عن خطط وأداء وزارتهم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المجموعة الوطنية لحقوق الانسان تسعى الى كشف انتهاكات المجموعات المتمردة 


 أوضح الاستاذ محمد حسن البشير نائب رئيس المجموعة الوطنية لحقوق الانسان أن مشاركة المجموعة في الاحتفالات بالعيد الـ50 لتأسيس منظمة الوحدة الافريقية تهدف للتعريف بحالة حقوق الانسان في السودان اضافة الى عرض وضع المرأة والطفل في السودان وفي أفريقيا بصفة عامة .
 وقال في تصريح (لسونا) إن المشاركة تهدف أيضاً الى كشف الاعتداء والهجمات الأخيرة التي تعرضت لها بعض مناطق شمال وجنوب كردفان والانتهاكات الخطيرة التي ارتكبتها المجموعات المتمردة في هذه المناطق ومخاطبة المجتمع الدولي لادانة هذه الانتهاكات .
 واشار الى أن المشاركة فرصة لانجاز الكثير من المهام التي من شأنها عكس الدور الريادي للسودان في البرامج الافريقية مشيرا الى ان المنظمات الوطنية لها الحق في المشاركة والمساهمة في فعاليات الاتحاد الافريقي .
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وزير مجلس الوزراء يؤكد التزام الدولة بتنفيذ السياسات الوطنية تجاه العمل الانساني بمعسكرات النازحين

 جدد وزير مجلس الوزراء السيد أحمد سعد عمر حرص الحكومة وجديتها بتسهيل حركة المنظمات الطوعية والوطنية لإغاثة المتأثرين في مختلف ولايات دارفور مؤكداً التزام الدولة بتنفيذ السياسات الوطنية تجاه العمل الإنساني بمعسكرات النازحين.
 جاء ذلك لدى لقائه بمكتبه صباح اليوم بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء مساعدة الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة للشئون الإنسانية فلياري أموس وبحث اللقاء الأوضاع الإنسانية بولايات دارفور المختلفة والدعم الذي تقدمه المنظمات للمتأثرين بمعسكرات النازحين. 
 من جانبها شددت السيدة فلياري على ضرورة أن يعمل كافة شركاء العمل الإنساني من أجل تقديم المساعدات للمتأثرين من النازحين وتقديم الخدمات لهم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قطاع الحكم والإدارة بمجلس الوزراء يثمن دور القوات المسلحة في الحفاظ علي استقرار البلاد

 حيا قطاع الحكم والإدارة بمجلس الوزراء في اجتماعه اليوم بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء برئاسة وزير شئون رئاسة الجمهورية الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح القوات المسلحة والقوات النظامية الأخرى ومجاهدي الدفاع الشعبي على مجاهداتهم في الحفاظ على أمن واستقرار البلاد .
 واستعرض القطاع مشروع قوانين القوات المسلحة (تعديل) لسنة 2013م ومشروع قانون الخدمة الوطنية لسنة 2013م ومشروع قانون الدفاع الشعبي لسنة 2013م ومشروع قانون خدمة الاحتياط والتعبئة لسنة 2013م قدمها السيد وزير الدفاع الفريق أول ركن عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والتي تهدف لرفع روح الإحساس بالمسئولية والانتماء والمشاركة لتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار والتنمية في حالتي الحرب والسلم وغرس قيم الجهاد وحب الوطن. 
 وأمن القطاع على إنشاء مجالس للخدمة الوطنية والدفاع الشعبي وخدمة الاحتياط للقيام بمهام التخطيط وتنفيذ نفرة المجندين واستقطاب الدعم المالي والعيني لتسيير أعمالها ورفع الحس الأمني والوطني بين المواطنين ومساعدة القوات المسلحة في أداء مهامها.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخ محمد على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------

